
St Stallman: A Hero of the Highest Order - nice1
http://oestrem.com/thingstwice/2010/02/st-stallman-a-hero-of-the-highest-order/
======
maxharris
All definitions depend on context. There isn't a "human right to read" that is
always true regardless of context. For examples, you do not have a human right
to read your neighbor's personal diary or journal, unless you do so in a
_particular_ context - one in which they give it to you, and say, "Please read
this now."

If you get a gift, and the terms are "I'll let you have this, but you can't
open it until Christmas", you should follow through your end of the bargain or
refuse the transaction.

The kids that got their Harry Potter books early got them by _mistake_. By
reading and disseminating information early about the content of the book,
Rowling's terms would have been violated. We should all be concerned with what
Rowling's terms are, because there would be no book to read in the first place
without her.

Remember that the kids were free to read all kinds of other things, to write
their own books, study, play outside, etc. No one imprisoned them, or did
anything untoward - in short, no one violated their proper rights.

